# Нужна помощь



## simon8808 (3 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте!Слышал что китай наступает на пятки по производству баянов и там можно купить подешевле. Все дело в том,что я скоро еду в китай и хотел бы по возможности приобрести инструмент для себя,не могли бы Вы мне дать хоть какие нибудь координаты где искать эти инструменты в китае? Где находятся фабрики и как с ними связаться? Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Bez (4 Апр 2013)

Покупать китайские баяны не советовала бы! Т.к. по отзывам , они реально Made in China. голоса летят моментально


----------

